# What did you do with your toddler today?



## Loozle

I'm always looking for ideas for things to do with my toddler when I'm not at work. What did you do today? 

We have a busy day today, we took ds1 to school, then went into town to buy a dress and tights for me, I have a funeral to go to tomorrow and didn't have any suitable maternity clothes. 
We then stopped at asda to get a sandwich and fruit bag for him to eat. We're now at the park and will stay here for about 45 minutes before we go to a trampolining class with a friend and her toddler.

Lo will eat his sandwich and fruit bag in the car on the way. 
After trampolining, it will be time to pick up ds1 from school then home for dinner, bath and bed!


----------



## RaspberryK

That sounds like an incredibly busy schedule. 
This morning we leisurely got ready after I did a few jobs (ds played), he had a bath in his toddler Bath while I had a shower, got dressed and did my make up. 
We went to the bank, stopped and listened to a man busking in town, ate a sausage roll on a bench and went to soft play for an hour - free on Tuesdays. 
Home for late lunch and he was tired from preschool yesterday so I put on the little mermaid. He went to sleep on the sofa and hasn't woken yet. 
It'll be dinner, play, story and bed. 
Xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Nice idea for a thread!

This morning we played games and jigsaws (Summer wasn't at nursery). We had lunch then went to Summers gymnastics class, followed by softplay, a nice walk along the promenade and then into an old fashioned sweet shop for some goodies (sweets and a magazine each).

Once home, we've watched tangled, I've cooked homemade lasagne and tidied up whilst they've played with their wooden blocks.

Maci's now playing in the hallway, summers watching something on the telly.


----------



## catty

Stalking, I have started a new job this week (doing evenings but will do the occasional dayshift) so want ideas to make the most of our time :)


----------



## _jellybean_

Dh and I both work, and since we go to church on Sundays, we don't do much besides that. But on Saturdays, we try to do fun things with our toddlers (we have a 1 yr old and a 2 yr old)

--wake up late (7 a.m. lol)
--make pancakes together
EITHER:

--go to the park/playground. If we go to the park, we let them bring their tricycles or little cars with them.
--go to the store (food shopping or Target)
--spend time with cousins
--do some crafts that involve coloring, stickers, etc. if it's raining
--go to the mall to walk around
--take a "nature" walk, and look for things that are red, green, big, small

--come home and have lunch
--nap (both kids will only nap in the car, agh
--take them out front to play, or to take a walk to look at Halloween/Christmas decorations-THEY LOVE THIS! Halloween decs are mostly down, but some people have started to put up Christmas decs and my kids LOVE to look at them. Dh takes them in their wagon.

--baths
--dinner
--read books, play, color, do puzzles

--milk
--snack
--prayers
--sleepy time!

Since Christmas is coming, we'll start doing more with them on Saturdays. My whole street is INSANELY filled with houses that are lit up extensively. People go nuts around here, lol, and I love it. So the kids will enjoy walking around and looking at the decorations. But around me, there are tons of fun activities to do with the kids in November and December. Just have to look online for them.


----------



## biglebowski

Ooh nice idea for a thread.
Lo had his swimming lesson this morning. On the way back we stopped at the bakers and he picked a roll to have with his lunch. We went for a walk so he could nap. When he woke he had his soup and roll. We then drove to the uni to feed the ducks and he had play in the cafe which has books and toys. When we came home we made shortbread biscuits in numerous shapes (and a mess!!!). Lo played with water at the sink when I tidied up. I made paella yesterday and kept lo some so dinners easy!! Just reading a book with him whilst it cools. Then its a Thomas episode with daddy when he gets home, bath then bed at 7.


----------



## Katerz

Hubby and I are off work this week so having some lazy days but we had breakfast, got ourselves ready to drop the car to the garage then spent the day at MILs. Popped to the shop to browse stocking fillers for LO picked car up (cost £229 :cry:) popped to tesco for dinner bits came home cooked LO dinner and about to do hubby and myself fajitas :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today we-

- had a walk to the shop. 
- went to a dancing toddler group. 
- did some painting in the house.
- did some reading. 

We usually go to the park as well but the weather has been awful today.


----------



## liz1985

We've had a pretty chilled day today. We normally have a playdate on tuesdays but it got cancelled. We went to a local shopping centre to get noah some new shoes and pick up a gift id reserved. We had a gregs sausage roll for lunch. It was just after dinner when we got in so we played for while with bricks and jigsaws. Esme went for a nap at 3 so i had a quick tidy round, then me and noah watched cars dvd. I got dinner ready while noah and esmé played. They had their dinner (without me and OH as he wasnt home till 7) then we read stories till DH got home and we started the bedtime routine.


----------



## Bunnikins

We had a boring day as LO was ill today.

Up at 7am, laid in bed watching Milkshake
Got her dressed for ballet in tutu, but she said she didnt want to go so she laid down on settee while i did housework.
When calpol kicked in i did my own really poor version of ballet class in the lounge LOL
Made lunch... she sat and nibbled but didnt eat much
in afternoon she went for a nap 12.30 - 2.
Woke up, we played with her toy fairies for a bit
Went to supermarket to stock up on medicine/tissues.
Came home, did some drawing with felt tips
She laid down and watched Peppa while i made dinner
Ate dinner
Bath at 6pm, watched Night Garden cuddled up...
Bed at 6.45pm


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oo I like this thread, i can see it becoming popular!

Today was pretty samey but Micah enjoyed it!

Woke up, played with Lego, ate breakfast, played with Lego, had a snack, played with Lego! Story. Naptime, another story, lunchtime. Played with Lego! (can you see a theme? I did suggest other activities!! ) watched the gruffalo's child animation on TV, walked 25 minutes into town, shopped, had a massive tantrum and was carried home screaming! Dinner. Dancing. Story. Bed.


----------



## minties

Well its only 9am, but so far...she woke at 5 and we cuddled and talked in bed until 5:15. Got up, woke OH up, made coffee and breakfast. Hung out together until OH went to work at 6:30. Watched Sesame Street. Bagged up a whole load of rubbish and old stained clothes and put that out on the curb. Woke Thomas up and we went for a walk.

Kids are now playing with a bucket of water in the back yard pretending it's a sewer for their ninja turtles.

We are going to have a lazy day today.


----------



## AngelUK

This morning I had a lie in as I am feeling a bit under the weather with a sore throat and cough. So the boys just played and read books with daddy. In the afternoon we went to gymboree and did a bit of shopping. 
Tomorrow morning is playgroup and in the afternoon OH will take them to the playground in the park alone as I need to clean as my mum is coming on Thursday :haha:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Today we...

- played with toys and listened to music
- went to messy play group in the morning
- lunch at home
- more playing and music
- went to supermarket and to the pound shop to choose a toy for filling her reward jar
- tea at home
- watched a bit of Masha and the Bear on Laptop


----------



## sue_88

My LO woke up late (9:30am!!!) so I was up for quite a while before her so I prepped everything for us to bake some cakes (I have a business so got my clients cakes out the way and then we did a few cupcakes.)

We then popped to tesco for some bits, in the car.
Came home and had lunch then we went for a 3 mile walk round the canal with a friend and her baby and then we stopped at a local cafe and had hot chocolate and carrot cake!

Then we came home a read a lot of books (she's just learn the word 'story' now demands story every 5 mins lol), had dinner, got bathed and bed!!


----------



## steele

I'm on annual leave this week and LO was at the childminders this morning.

7.00am woke up, laid in bed chatting til half past. Got up and took him to the minders (later than normal, oops!) and OH went to work. I did a ton of cleaning and batch cooking then picked him up at 1. He'd already had lunch so I put him straight down for his nap and I sat down and ate my lunch in peace :happydance: 

Once he woke up, he was a bit grumpy so I put toy story 3 on and we snuggled on the sofa. When he eventually cheered up we did some dancing around the living room and then it was time to pick his Dad up from work where he played on the tractor for a bit. Came home, ate dinner, played with Daddy, bath and bed :thumbup:


----------



## Ganton

After breakfast and getting dressed, we went for an early trip to morrisons. Both boys went in the pram on the way there, then DS1 walked back (slowly) whilst DS2 napped. 

Played with cars and train set until lunchtime, then we read books before nap time.

After naps, DS1 went for a ride on his balance bike round the park and into the village. We can spend a long time doing this as DS2 is pretty chilled in his pram and DS1 loves to talk about everything he sees on the way.

We looked at books and sang nursery rhymes while I made dinner, then dinner, bath and bed.


----------



## SarahBear

We had breakfast and after I took a shower, we went hiking with our neighbors. It was a short trail in town with a good space for the kids to play at the end. Then we came home, had lunch, hung out a while, and now she's napping. I'm not sure what we'll do later today, but she takes long naps that start late, so chances are it will be just some time to play a bit and then make dinner. I think I might take her outside to ride her bike/tricycle (she has a balance bike and a tricycle) if she wants.


----------



## Sarah125

After breakfast we walked along to the post office to collect a parcel. Went home via the park and played there for a while and let the dog run around. 

Did some jigsaws and read some books. Sophie helped me put tea in the slow cooker then we had our dinner. 

After dinner Sophie had a nap then we baked some cakes. 

Took the dog for a walk on her trike. 

Walked to the school to meet my mum then we went back to hers.

OH picked us up and we went home, had tea and then usual quiet play, bath, read, bed!


----------



## Katerz

Today we had another lazy day in as hubby is suffering with a cluster headache. Also had to do a massive tidy up as house was being inspected by letting agent.

We danced a bit played with dolly had a nap and lunch then baked minion cakes. Hubby then took LO to MILs whilst I was at my slimming world meeting.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We watched Brave together as I just realised we get free movies with Amazon Prime! :blush: then played Lego, had a few stories and an early nap before swimming lessons. Then we went to a little park for a while. Walked to a bakery and shared a pasty. We then walked home and read books until my dad arrived and I went to work. OH took over after work.


----------



## Loozle

Lo has been with my dad most of today as I was at a funeral. He had fun though, my dad took him out on the bus which he loved. Oh and I both drive so he doesn't really get the opportunity to go on buses very often!


----------



## Natasha2605

Been a quiet day here today. No nursery again for Summer. 

OH took Maci to her gymnastics class whilst me and Summer popped to the shops, cleaned up then did some glue crafting together. 

We all had lunch then went to work 2-10pm. OH took them on a bike ride, they watched a movie and then dos jigsaws. 

I'm working 8-4pm tomorrow so now won't see kids until then :)


----------



## felix555

We went to art class this morning and the duck pond after. Spent most the afternoon in waiting for a package and when that arrived we went to do a bit of shopping, I carried him in the ergo for that and we were out nearly 2 hours and I think he's getting too heavy now for your long walks! 

He "helped" me sort out some of his toys that he's outgrown to be taken to toy heaven (our hospital's children's a&e)


----------



## sequeena

Thomas was at a disability playgroup today for 2 hours (I had 2 hours peace in the parents room - bliss!). We did a bit of shopping then we visited family :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Picked him up from nursery, had lunch, and both went for a nap as he kept me up last night so I needed sleep too. Lazed about in bed for a little bit playing with the cat and on my laptop, then went out to run various errands and then spent about 2 hours walking around the area (him in the pushchair) and exploring as we've just moved. We went to the park, but the play area was closed so he played on the exercise equipment alongside a bunch of grumpy Polish teenagers, then I dragged him around a vintage shop with me and he insisted the clothes I picked out were horrible and really wanted me to buy a bright pink embroidered cardigan. Came home, had tea, and watched Tinkerbelle.


----------



## RaspberryK

Yesterday he had preschool in the morning, he played in the creche while I did an aquanatal class after that. We went to McDonald's for a drink and snack with a lady I met via bnb with whom I went to the class with :-D 
He fell asleep in the car so I sat and read in the car with him outside the house so he had just over an hours sleep. 
He played lego while I cooked dinner and dh and I did some office work. 
Story and bed. 
Today I need to collect my new phone from a delivery place about 30 minutes away so I think l'll try and time that so he will have a sleep in the car. 
Also need to pick up cat food and something else that I've forgotten what it is! 
Might do an hours play at soft play as the weather is awful. 
Xx


----------



## Sarah125

Yesterday we went to the park in the morning to walk the dog. Then we went food shopping. We went out for dinner in a family pub place with a soft play area. After dinner we went into town and finished off our Christmas shopping! Went to my mums to pick up the dog then home for tea. 

This morning Sophie is out for a walk with OH. I've made a pot of soup for our dinner then the afternoon will be spent in the house waiting on the man to fix our washing machine. We will probably do puzzles, read some books and make our Christmas pudding! Once the washing machine is fixed we will pop to my grans for a visit and to walk the dog again. Then we need to pop up to my OH's work then it will be time for tea!


----------



## Loozle

Jacob was at preschool this morning until 12. After I picked him up we went to MILs for lunch. We then picked ds1 up from school early as he had a hospital appointment. We just got home from that and they are both doing puzzles together and half watching Mike the Knight! The rest of this afternoon will be spent indoors playing, having dinner, baths and bed.


----------



## Feff

Stalking!


----------



## sequeena

My OH took Thomas out whilst I cleaned and that's about it today.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm not feeling great today and worked overnight last night so we've had a lazy day. 
I got in at 8.30 and Micah had already had breakfast with OH. 
This morning we played with Lego in his bedroom a lot, it's a big obsession at the moment! We made a Lego Christmas tree and father Christmas and a 'motorbike man'. Then Micah bounced on my bed for a bit and played tunnels with my quilt!
We came downstairs and Micah had some milk and read books with me and then napped from 11.30-2ish. 
When he woke up we had lunch then he 'helped' me wrap a present for my friend's new baby. Micah pretended his sea horse was a baby for a bit and then got Lego back out and made a builder who 'mended' me and all of Micah's toys! We came back downstairs then and Micah painted a folded butterfly picture for the new baby. We rang my mum and Micah chatted to her a bit and now we're cuddled up on the sofa watching Cbeebies. I should turn it off now but I'm really enjoying the cuddles, he so rarely stays still these days!


----------



## Katerz

Today my friend came over at 7am to drop off her 4 kids so I could watch them for an hour or so whilst she took her mum to hospital for an op.

After breakfast went to our playgroup and had Pudsey cakes. Then came home for a nap, after nap time we went to the cafe for some lunch then went to my sisters. Did the weekly sbop came home and dinner is currently in the oven 

Tomorrow I shall be having a lay in for my birthday!


----------



## Cariad_x

We spent the morning playing with different textures and shape sorters. After his nap I took Ollie to buy some food and then we went to feed the ducks and play in the park. This evening we watched a film and played chases haha. Pretty standard.


----------



## AngelUK

My OH took the boys to playgroup in the morning while I stayed in and cleaned. In the afternoon I went to get my mum from the airport while OH took the boys to the playground in the park. Arrived back with my mum and we played and read with the boys till dinner time. They were very excited to see my mum :)


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Had breakfast then dd played with playdoh and dolls till time for mums and tots group. Home for a dance in the kitchen to disney music,then lunch. Had a slump then and awful day so we went to my bed where I dozed a bit and she played on iPad. Back Downstairs to play with homemade fuzzy felt pictures and prep dinner. Another dance (in the dark this time with rotating disco light :haha:) then I left for work. Oh did dinner,puzzles,stories and bed.


----------



## RaspberryK

We got up as dh arrived home from work and ate breakfast (cooked by dh) together. 
Ds and I ran some errands first thing and met a friend at soft play at 10.30, had lunch here and my friend had to go but ds wanted to stay so we will stay as long as he wants. 

We will get home and I put on a film I think while I make dinner, dhwill get up and play lego with him probably. 
Then bed by 7 I should think. 

Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

We went out early and ran errands then went to a toddler singing group. After that Micah had a very short nap as he was too excited to meet my friend's new baby for the first time! Then we went on the train to see them and Micah played with his friend and his friend's new baby sister. We're just on the train home now.


----------



## kazzzzy

We're having a quiet, relaxing day today as Emily is sick since last Monday with an ear infection, a cold & a cough, she's still not great although her form is good thankfully! We made choc chip muffins at 9am, they are fab! Then Emily made jigsaws, did some colouring, played with play doh, cars on the floor, duplo & mega blocks while I did the laundry & cleaned the kitchen & bathroom, we had lunch at 12, after tidying up we watched some of Toy Story, Emily loves it but she won't sit still for long, she walks around half playing with her toys & half watching it, I watched most of it, love it! We snacked on fruit & had a biscuit each around 3pm, then I prepared dinner while Emily went for a quick drive with DH to drop something over to his friend, we're having dinner soon & Emily will go to bed around 7.30, chill time then for me & DH! Sorry this ended up like an essay!!


----------



## lau86

Ds1 was supposed to go to rhythm time at 9.30 however he said he didn't want to and I felt rough so I didn't push it. We went to play group instead, then met my mum for lunch. Ds2 then had his 9-12 month check and both napped after. Now it's tea time and bath and bed!


----------



## Loozle

Jacob had preschool this morning. After that we came home for lunch and we played pirates :haha: before it was time to pick up ds1 from school. 
When we got back he watched his dvd of The Gruffalo's child with his brother while I made dinner. They're now playing in their bedroom with monster figures I think! It will be time to get ready for bed soon!


----------



## randomrach

My sister visited us today so my lucky 2 year old has been on the go all day. We did counting with number flashcards, alphabet 'snap' with letter ones, colouring and painting, she had a bath and went to the shop to buy baking stuff, made cupcakes, had dinner and then decorated them. Now just getting ready for bed. At nearly 36 weeks pregnant I could have fallen asleep hours ago! :haha: exhausted.


----------



## sequeena

Took Thomas to sleep clinic this morning, visited my aunt and nan then went to town to shop.


----------



## Sarah125

This morning we went to toddler group. It was a stay and play one so Sophie had fun running around wild and I enjoyed a nice cup of tea! 
It was raining heavily today so we took the dog on a quick walk came home had some dinner then sat for ages reading books. 
Sophie had a nap and by the time she woke up OH was home from work. Played with duplo for a while then went to pick my mum up from work. Went to her house for a bit then home for tea. Now my OH is bathing her and then we will do some jigsaws and read some books.

Tomorrow my mum and her partner are taking her out for the day. They are going to the aquarium and out for dinner. I have no idea what I'm going to do! :haha:


----------



## FAB mama

We played, then went to the library and got a few books, then stopped at the bookstore because LO has a gift card to spend, but ended up playing with the train set in the store and having a meltdown over sharing and he was hungry so we went home for lunch, played some more and he's napping now. We'll go to Gymboree this afternoon if there's still time before they close.


----------



## SarahBear

We had a lazy start to our day followed by a play-date at the beach, late lunch and a nap not sure what's next for us.


----------



## sequeena

Stayed home today as I have a sprained ankle :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Saturday ds went to play with my oldest friend we have known each other since we started primary. 
We popped to the shops and my parents before dinner and bed. 
Yesterday was a lazy morning and visiting dh grandad in the afternoon. 
Dinner, Lego and bed after that. 
Today is preschool and indoor stuff as it's raining today. 
Xx


----------



## Loozle

Yesterday we went to my mums for the day and my brother came over with my 4 year old nephew. All 3 boys played hide and seek for such a long time! We also took my mum food shopping, so she got the boys a magazine each. We got home just in time for bath and bed. 

This morning we did the school run, lo was on his scooter. We popped to Asda for milk. We've been at home playing since but I'm about to make his lunch then we'll go to softplay for a little while before the afternoon school run. We have my nephew (age 7) coming home with us from the school run too until SIL has finished work so no doubt they will all make a mess while they're playing! At least I should get my ironing done for tomorrow in peace lol.


----------



## twobecome3

up at 6, coffee, nows she's in her chair watching Marmaduke while we eat breakfast. then we'll shower and laze around til 9. bundle up and walk to softplay til 11 ish. then home for nap

nothing planned for the afternoon :D


----------



## catty

Today it is pouring of rain!!
Evie got up at 7 and lucas at 9!! (First for everything)
Lucas had breakfast whilst evie was rolling round the floor and playing with little toys.
E had baby rice and a bottle and went for a very short nap.
me and L put on Disney music and he danced, played in his pop up tent and read about 20 books. He had a few snacky foods and then I got them both ready to go out at 11.
We went to asda to do the shopping and they both moaned the whole time so I had to do it really quickly!
Got home at 12.30 and gave E another bottle and put her down for a nap and L has just gone down for a nap too.
Now I'm having lunch, doing dishes, clearing up mess and will head off to work at 4.30pm and get back at 8.30pm


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today it's been wet and miserable outside. 

I got home from work at 8.30am and Micah had just had breakfast with OH. OH left for work and Micah and I finished a puzzle he'd started before breakfast. Then Micah had a tantrum because I wouldn't let him get more toys out until he put the puzzle away! Eventually he did and we played with his playmobil family for a while. Then we went upstairs as Micah wanted to play Lego about 10am, I went into the next room after a while to put washing away and when I came back Micah was fast asleep on the floor! First time he's ever done that! I moved him to his cot and he napped until 12. Then we had lunch and Micah played with Lego while I washed up and got us ready to go out. We went to lidl and I took Micah in the buggy because I had lots to carry. We just got in and played with threading beads for a while, now he's watching his first episode of Dora the explorer. He knows her from some hand me down puzzles he has and keeps pointing her out on things (kids clothes/birthday cards/toys in shops), I finally caved today! :dohh:
My mum is coming over in an hour and they'll play and read books, we might all play a game. Then dinner and bath and bed.


----------



## RaspberryK

Angel - when do you actually sleep :wacko: 

Xx


----------



## Feff

RaspberryK said:


> Angel - when do you actually sleep :wacko:
> 
> Xx

What I was wondering! :haha: 

We went shopping earlier, Elodie's supposed to be napping now but she's defo not going to, the pain! So I'll go and get her now and give her a sandwich. Not sure what to do then because the weather is hormonal! Do some drawing, maybe I'll put her scruffs on her and she can paint and have a bath straight after :haha:


----------



## catty

I was wondering that too!! Superwoman! Think I'd fall asleep in the lego


----------



## sequeena

Thomas had portage therapy this afternoon. He's now trashing the living room with his toys :haha:


----------



## MiniKiwi

Woke up late today and LO went straight for her new kitchen to make the dolls breakfast. I made her porridge and we had breakfast, played kitchen for HOURS! She made me onion, garlic and ice cream with caviar sandwiches...

We went out to the shop to pick up some eggs and came home and made savoury muffins for lunch. Then she slept for two hours and OH came home and took her to play in the park. I guess they'll be home soon, then dinner, bath, books and bed. Quiet day for us :)


----------



## AngelUK

Went to playgroup this morning, home for lunch and nap and wanted to go to the park in the afternoon as usual but it is cold wet and grim, so stayed home instead, reading and playing.


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning I took Holly to a tot's workout toddler group. We came home for lunch and then went back out to a muddy play toddler group. The rest of the day we stayed in playing :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Haha I'm definitely not superwoman! I sleep at work, I have a monitor and get up when the boy I support wakes up and needs me, i guess it's no different sleep-wise to having a baby who wakes during the night and then being up with them all day. Except I only have to do it twice a week!


----------



## RaspberryK

That's still tough though! Xx


----------



## Sarah125

We went to soft play this morning. 

Then we visited Halfords to get Sophie a helmet which she hated! :haha: I thought she was going to have a meltdown in the shop but managed to distract her by ringing bike bells! 

This afternoon we fitted the new bike seat to my bike then went for a little bike run! 

Went to my mums to do some washing as my washing machine is sill broken! Hopefully be fixed tomorrow!


----------



## wildflower79

Today we walked to my mums and dropped the dogs off while we went to a care home to visit a family friend. Lo played with her trains and snap cards while we were there. Walked back to my mums and had some lunch and played some games. Then we walked the dogs again. Came home and lo wanted to do some painting, so I made her some potato stamps. Then she had a bath, watched cbeebies while I made dinner, then stories and bed. Not v exciting today.


----------



## AngelUK

Had to drive my mum to the airport this morning so OH stayed with the boys. When I came back, I made lunch. After lunch it was nap time and then we went to gymboree. After that we did a bit of shopping, went home, played a bit and then we let them watch Caillou in German while I prepared dinner. And soon after dinner it was bed time.


----------



## Sarah125

Took the dog for a walk. 

Cycled to the library and got some new books. 

After her nap we baked some chocolate beetroot cupcakes.


----------



## catty

Got up and organised and went to toddlers group at 9.30 - 11.30
Got home at 12 and lucas went down for a nap 12.30-2 
Me and Evie went for a lie down and I woke at 2 woops!
When he woke lucas had a large snack and then we played in his tent reading books whilst Evie napped.
I made bottles, washing dishes and a few other chores whilst lucas played.
Got the kids ready and in the car for 4.15 and dropped them off at MIL 'S then I started work at 5. 
Kids and OH had dinner at MIL and then we're both asleep when I got him at 8.10


----------



## SarahBear

Nothing :( I travel a lot for work and this is the first trip where I traveled alone.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday we went to Jo Jingles dancing groups and rben to the park for just over an hour afterwards. We also did a lot of drawing in the house. She likes it when I draw around her feet :)


----------



## twobecome3

yesterday we battled the elements and walked to the Y for a swim. the way back was brutal! the wind had kicked up it felt like we were traversing the artic tundra. every few steps the wind would just about tear the plastic cover off the buggy and blow me over (pure ice on the sidewalks) and her tuque kept sliding over her eyes AND she kept trying to take her mitts off. we took a shortcut through the field which was great until we hit a snowdrift and got stuck, had to heave ho the buggy from the front of it, was just about ready to throw up by the time we got in. 

the cold I can handle but the bloody wind, arrrahhhhhgghhh

eff you wind!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday Micah managed to tip a whole tray of rice that I was dying for sensory play, all over the kitchen.. So I ended up sticking Cbeebies on for a bit while I attempted the clean up operation (last time I try Pinterest parenting! :haha:)

Then we went to a toddler group from 10-12 (playdough, snack then songs and then bikes)
Did a couple of errands for 15 minutes and Micah fell asleep in the buggy, then refused to nap when we got in!

My dad came over after lunch and they played with Lego for a bit while I cooked. Then we read some books. I planned to get him out to the park but he was tired and grumpy due to no nap so Micah watched a bit of 'Boj' and then he helped me roll out and cut out some pastry. OH got home and took Micah upstairs to play until dinner time. 

After dinner Micah played with his doctors set giving oh and I 'calpol'! Then stories and bed.


----------



## Feff

We went to the owl sanctuary and looked around the shops :) Elodie's shattered but she's refusing to nap, actually she's gone quiet now so fingers crossed :haha: I'm going to bake some gingerbread men!


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning we went to toddler group. Holly pretended to make me drinks in the toy kitchen, played with fire engines and sang some songs at the end. 

This afternoon my parents visited us. 
After that we did some drawing and cutting paper with plastic scissors.


----------



## RaspberryK

Preschool this morning, swimming this afternoon xx


----------



## FAB mama

It's nap time now, but this morning we went look around the party store for birthday ideas and then spent awhile at the park. Not one other person came, it was very peaceful except for a few expletives I heard from a man on the golf course that's attached to the park. :dohh:


----------



## Loozle

I work in a playgroup and lo comes with me to work so we were there all day today, until it was time to pick ds1 up from school. When we got home from the school run he played with his brother while I cooked dinner. After dinner he had a bath then watched 30 minutes of Frozen before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

After an early breakfast Micah and I played with his playmobil characters, then upstairs to put washing away and terrorise the cat..

Then we played Lego, had a snack at 10am and then Micah had an early nap as we have swimming at 12.30.
Got home from swimming at 1.45 and had lunch, my dad came over and I left for work at 3.


----------



## minties

Went for a very short and nervous walk, as instructed by my GP. Watched a movie, played with Lego, read books.


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning we did some drawing and then went shopping. She woke up at 5am and so she was overtired and tantrumy! She napped for 50 minutes. 
In the afternoon we went out for a walk with her little doll's pushchair and then we went to the park for two hours. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

We had a terrible night, ds has come down with a chest and ear infection so it's been laying on the sofa, doctors and films. 
xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I came home from work and Micah had had breakfast with OH. He wanted to 'do gluing' so we cut out and added sequins etc to some green hand prints he made a while ago to make Christmas trees. 
We went upstairs and played with Lego for a bit and then we had to take our cat to the vet. Micah was very sweet telling him "it'll be OK Kahn, vet make you better" :cloud9:
We got home at 12.30 and I gave Micah a very quick lunch and put him down for a nap.
He woke at 3 and we went for a walk to post a parcel. He walked really well there and back which is a massive breakthrough after weeks of him tantrumming to be carried and/or running off. (he was on reins today because of previous running)
Got home and read a few books, played with Lego again and then had dinner. OH came home and played with him briefly then bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

I was off work today, Emily woke around 8, we got up & had breakfast, she "read" her books after while I tidied up & put on a load of washing etc, then we played with play doh for nearly an hour, making "pizzas" etc, she loves this lately, then I set Emily up with some colouring, but she got bored with that after 10 mins so we put on our coats & went for a walk into town, went to the bank, butchers & had a quick look in the toy shop, Emily was very good thankfully & didn't mind just looking at the toys, told her Santy might bring her a nice toy if she was good - bribery is great!! 
Then we walked home & had lunch, after lunch Emily played with her Duplo, dolls house & peppa pig figures, watched 30 mins of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, all while I was also in the room with her writing some xmas cards & doing odd jobs around tidying up toys etc, then it was dinner time & bath & bed.


----------



## wildflower79

We've been to York today. We had a look round the shops trying to find hubby's b'day presents. Went to the disney store and couldn't get her to leave! Then we went to the railway museum, looked round and played on the park there. Then we've been out for dinner. LO came home really tired, so had a quick story and then to bed.


----------



## Loozle

Jacob had preschool this morning. I picked him up at lunchtime then we headed to softplay to meet a friend and her little girl. They had lunch together then played for a little while before it was time to do the afternoon school run. He played with his brother while I cooked dinner. After dinner we read some books before getting ready for bed.


----------



## twobecome3

got up at stupid o clock yesterday, went to Walmart. bought too many needless items and a set of no-name little horses that looked suspiciously identical to the original "my Little Ponies" lol


got up from morning nap and it was a complete white out ! stayed in for the aft and watched shows, etc. storm finally let up in the late aft so sent Lo and oh to the mall while I had a soak in the tub :D


----------



## minties

We all slept in and OH took the day off work.

In the morning we all went grocery shopping together which we havent done for more than a year! Then we cleaned up the house and went for a walk. My OH bought me a new coffee cup:

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141121_074149_zpsfkbj8chc.jpg

Sophie had lunch and a nap then we all went out to buy a Playstation 4 which we had been saving for, for many months, and some stock for my wee Lego online bricklink store. I posted some lego to a dude called Jef and bought my OH something for xmas and got the kids some new pajamas. 

Basically wasted lots of money and went out heaps which is very rare in the household as my OH is very cautious with money. But we felt we deserved a carefree and frivolous day. Now it's past midnight and all are sleeping but me as I woke up to pee and can't sleep


----------



## catty

Sounds lively Mintie what a cute mug!!

It's only 12 here but we got up at 7 and took OH to work at 8.30. We went to the park at the beach, was very cold but lucas had lots of fun and ran around for over an hour. We went to home bargains and got some weebles and a pop up book.
went home at 10.50 and both of them are fast asleep and iv done a heap of cleaning. when lucas wakens hel have lunch and then we will play until 4 and il take them to grandma's and il go to work 5-8pm


----------



## liz1985

We went to playgroup this morning, which they both really enjoy. Then we have just played at home this afternoon.


----------



## Loozle

Jacob had preschool this morning. He was tired afterwards, so we snuggled on the sofa and watched some tv before the school run. He's been playing with his brother since we got back - I'm always made redundant when ds1 is here lol.


----------



## Feff

Went to visit a friend at about 12, then we all went to soft play for a while! Elodie napped when we came home and by the time she woke up it was tea time, a bit of playing and back to bed :haha: she loves going to bed!


----------



## SarahBear

I usually go to my office to work (I work for a virtual school and my office is separate from the house), but today I worked for a few hours in the house. Violet was around, but my husband was primarily in charge of her at that time. Then the three of us hopped in the car to drive my husband to the airport which is 1.5 hours away. On the way back, we stopped at Zola's which is the best pizza place in Oregon. Violet is napping now. That's about it today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday: We went to a messy play toddler group where she made playdoh cup cakes, painted, stamped paint with carrots, played in water and sand. When we got home I put her down for a nap for 30 minutes. 
It was raining so heavily all afternoon so we stayed in. I'm not used to staying in, so it was pretty boring! :haha: We did some drawing and reading.


----------



## FAB mama

DH took LO to Walmart and the library in the morning and this evening we went see Santa! LO cried :( picture came out awful but other than that 1 minute on Santa's lap he had fun. It was at a big store with a carousel and train set and fish tanks and candy and lots of room to run. He's fast, haha. He got over his fear of carousels, yay!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday morning we did lots of drawing
We then went to the shopping centre and bought a few more christmas presents for Holly. She had a nap late morning.

In the afternoon she was being a real handful in the house, so I took her out for a walk with her doll's pushchair and went to the park for just over an hour. 

When we got home we did some cutting out of paper with plastic zig zag scissors and made tickets which she pretended to post to me!


----------



## Natasha2605

Yesterday we went to softplay in the morning followed by a trip to the bakers for some pies for lunch and then the newsagents for a magazine each. 

We spent the afternoon drawing, colouring and playing. 

Today we were meant to go to the national museum but kids got up at 6am for the second morning in a row and were shattered. Summer also had a spot of diarreah so will save the museum for next weekend. Instead, we did Playdoh this morning and then went to the range. Picked up new paints, Christmas decs and other rubbish worth £32. Came home, had lunch and had a quiet afternoon so far.


----------



## bumblebeexo

We've been swimming, play park and at my parents for lunch.


----------



## catty

Kids let me have a lie in until 8am. Got up with lucas and we got ready early and went a walk and evie and daddy stayed home. We went to next and sainsbury and I let him help me choose his cousins 4rth birthday present ( a doc mcstuffin doctor set and tartan dress) he got upset when I wrapped the present up as he wanted it haha.
Lucas napped from 11 - 1 then he had lunch and watched tarzan. 
Me and Evie have gone for a lie down and I'm going to get them ready at 4 and we will go round to grandma's and have a birthday party for their cousin.


----------



## wildflower79

Yesterday we went to visit my aunt and uncle, which is about an hours drive away. My aunt had kept some Polly Pocket toys from when my cousins were little, and she really enjoyed playing with those. Then we had a walk to the park and played there for a while. We sang songs on the way home.

Today my dad kindly agreed to look after her while I popped into town to do some shopping. Think she played with all the toys there, judging by the state of the room when I got back! This afternoon we walked the dogs and she took her bike and enjoyed splashing and riding through the puddles. We went out for a carvery tea.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today I took Holly to a tot's workout toddler group. She played with balls, bats, went on slides and then played with the parachute at the end. 
After lunch we went to an outdoor muddy play toddler group. She enjoyed playing in the sandpit and pouring water into different containers. 
The rest of the day we stayed in. She did some water play in the kitchen sink.


----------



## sequeena

We went to see Santa and did some shopping :)


----------



## Loozle

School run, home to draw some pictures and do puzzles. Lunch then out to the doctors for his flu immunisation - and mine, he told me I was very brave for not crying &#128514;
We then popped to mil & fil's. He played with their puppy and then fil came in from work and Jacob was playing with him. School run again than another trip to the doctors - for ds1 this time. Then home for dinner. He's putting his puzzles together again now and will be getting ready for bed soon.


----------



## leoniebabey

dropped my oldest at school then went straight t the shopping centre, came home had dinner then went to his happy chatter group and picked oldest back up


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday we spent the morning reading books, playing play-doh, doing jigsaws, then Emily played on her own with her dolls house, duplo, & cars while I did some housework around her, DH finished work around 12 & went out for lunch & did some Christmas shopping & called to see my parents, Emily played with some toys there (she has her own stash there!) we came home, had tea, bath & bed
I was working today so Emily was with her childminder, she played with her toys, went for a walk to the park, stayed there for around 30 mins - not long but it was quite cold today & they baked cupcakes in the afternoon, we're home now, had dinner, Emily is playing with duplo, bed soon.


----------



## AngelofTroy

This morning I got in from work at 8.30 and Micah was watching Star Wars with OH (came in to the sound of gunfire :dohh:) which I turned right off! Mean mummy!
Then we painted some Christmas cards, washed up and Micah played with water in the sink for ages after, then did 3 jigsaws. Micah had a nap and woke up in time for a late lunch then we met friends at the children's library. Came home and watched the new Bear in the big blue house DVD I bought him. He had some dinner, read a couple of books and went to bed.


----------



## wildflower79

I had lots of housework to do this morning, so tried to keep lo busy with tv/toys/colouring. She made a birthday card for daddy, ready for next week. After lunch it was time to walk the dogs and lo took her bike. She was tired when she got home, so she just watched tv while I made dinner. Then we had some stories before bed.


----------



## Feff

We've had a day in today because Elodie's so full up with a cold bless her :( we've been playing with Lego, pulling funny faces and putting baskets on our heads and sneezing them off :haha: it's nice that she's wanted to play with me because she's ill as nasty as that sounds, she normally couldn't care less about me unless she's hurt :dohh:


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Today my OH had a late shift, so he took ds1 to school, I did lots of housework while DS2 played trains or helped lol. Then the food shop arrived, so we packed that away. Then had lunch, afterwards we took the dog for a walk and ds2 slept in the buggy for 30 mins, then we went toddler group for an hour before picking up ds1 from school. We went to the pet shop on the way home to get guinea pig food, then home for dinner (veggie burgers) watch tayo on utube for an hour, get ds1 to read his school book, bath, stories and bed :)


----------



## w8ing4bean

This morning we went to messy play then she napped. When she woke it was lunchtime, then we walked to the shop via the park. Now we're chilling with disney jnr! Soon be dinner bath and bed x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today I took Holly for a walk with her doll's pushchair and we went to the park. 
She had a 35 minute nap and then we went to a music and dancing toddler group. After that, I took her to the park for an hour. 
When we got home we did some cutting out with plastic scissors and then we had dinner. Tonight will be bathtime and then bed :)


----------



## sequeena

Today like every other day Thomas and I walk our 2 dogs. Well me mainly. Thomas has mainly sat in his wheelchair but the last 2 days he's been able to walk :cloud9: it's not a long walk just a field by our house but he did it!! However it does completely exhaust him and he's pretty much chair bound the rest of the day.

After that we did a mini food shop in lidl and also popped into morrisons where I got him an adorable top. I've not bought him anything for months but couldn't resist it. I got a £5 voucher too (match and more) so I'm going back tomorrow for the £8 Thomas tank jumper I found :D


----------



## wildflower79

This morning we took the dogs for a short walk. Then we went into town to do some shopping. We called into my parents to have some lunch .This afternoon we took the dogs for a walk in the woods and lo took her bike. When we got home she watched some cbeebies and chalked all over the bookcase! Then it was bath, stories and bed.


----------



## RaspberryK

A 3 hour play date and a nap in the car today. 
Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Went to a sling library and hired an ergo for our holiday next week, Micah actually really enjoyed being on my back! 
Then a nap and then my dad came over for lunch. 
Then my dad gave us a lift to our friend's house and Micah played with his best friend for a couple of hours while I cooed over my my friend's two week old!


----------



## AngelUK

I had a sleep in while OH got the boys up and gave them breakfast etc. Got up played with them and then made lunch. Then they had a nap and after we went to gymboree. Then we did a bit of shopping for xmas things such as wrapping paper etc and I even managed to buy myself two new t-shirts yay lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today I took Holly to a toddler group. She played with cars, made a mask and went on slides. 
Then we went for a walk with her doll's pushchair. 

This afternoon we went food shopping where she was very challenging. She has continued to be very challenging for the rest of the day! I have been keeping her as occupied as possible with cutting out with plastic scissors, drawing, water play, football etc!


----------



## RaspberryK

I've basically done nothing with my toddler today, he had preschool all morning, fed him lunch and swapped him for my friends baby who took him and her ds swimming. 
Xx


----------



## sequeena

Thomas was at his disability play group today where he had thenough entire team to himself because no-one else turned up. I got 1.5 hours to myself in the parents room. I lok forward to those 1.5 hours once every 2 weeks!!!


----------



## AngelUK

We went to playgroup this morning, home for lunch and nap time, then the afternoon spent at home cause it horrible dank dark and cold out, they had a longish bath, dinner and now bed.


----------



## Feff

We've had a rubbish few days filled with peppa and cwtches because Elodie's been ill :( going Xmas shopping tomorrow though I think!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lego Lego Lego... Nap!
Swimming lesson, lunch, then made a Christmas card and did some dinosaur stamps with an ink pad. 
I left for work at 3 but I know my dad read him about a million books and they did more crafty stuff too


----------



## emyandpotato

Went to the hospital for his genetic testing. He loved it, thought the play room was amazing, and they let him watch Zingzillas during his blood tests.


----------



## wildflower79

This morning I took my lg to play group. We made some salt dough xmas decorations and made a snowman picture with glue and cotton wool. 

This aft my auntie came to visit and lo did some colouring and then set up her wooden train track to play with. Before tea we walked the dogs around the neighbourhood to look for houses decorated with xmas lights - but we didn't find any!


----------



## Bevziibubble

It has been raining all day and no toddler groups, so we've been stuck in the house all day. I hate days in the house! 
We did lots of crafts like drawing and cutting out papers. 
My parents visited in the afternoon. 
Later on we did lots of reading.


----------



## emyandpotato

Went to the zoo in the rain with my mum. Totally empty so got to see all of the animals up close. Apparently otters climb trees?!


----------



## RaspberryK

Do they emy? 

We were up early to meet a friend for breakfast play date at my in laws house (they are away dh sleeping at home), we were in waitrose by 9am.
Late lunch was followed by a surprise nap at 3pm so I slept too. 
When dh woke we went out and got a few bits for him for work later and a kfc. 
Ds watched lego movie with dh and I went to aquanatal, just about to put him to bed. 
Xx

We cam


----------



## Preg Mama

My 21 month old woke up cranky, Changed his nappy and gave him some weetbix then took him to child care and now I am at work. Here is Australia so Fri just started for us :)


----------



## SarahBear

Today was Thanksgiving. We drove up to my in-laws yesterday, so when we woke up, Violet got to have breakfast and play with her grandparents and an uncle. We also watched Wallace and Gromit, a Close Shave. Later, another of my brother-in-laws and his wife came over with their daughter who is 8 months old. We don't see them often, so to Violet it felt like meeting for the first time. I had told her about her cousin though and she's been looking forward to it. She enjoyed their time together. We ate around 12-1ish. Then it was nap time. It's 4 now and she's out in the living room with one of her uncles, her dad, and her grandpa.


----------



## gcgal10

Today we made microwave playdough in Red & Green with glitter! Trying to get into the Christmas spirit! I used a recipe from here https://myboredtoddler.com/microwave-playdough/ and it was so easy. My 2 year old actually made it, the only bit I did was the microwaving.


----------



## twobecome3

Bevziibubble said:


> It has been raining all day and no toddler groups, so we've been stuck in the house all day. I hate days in the house!
> We did lots of crafts like drawing and cutting out papers.
> My parents visited in the afternoon.
> Later on we did lots of reading.


I must say im SO JEALOUS of all the fun-sounding toddler groups you usually go to! we have nothing like that here :(


----------



## bumblebeexo

Today we've played with Megablocks and done some colouring in, she's having a nap just now but it will probably be an afternoon at home watching TV/playing with toys. We might go to the swimming pool this evening though!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday we were at trampolining, she absolutely loves it.


----------



## twobecome3

well, this morning we've breakfasted and watched some Little Bear, now she's having a bath (soaking the entire bathroom really)

probly nap after as she's in a mood. maybe play in the snow this aft, walk up to the pool.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hardly anything! :( 

He's had to come along to a meeting with our solicitor this morning so he was stuck in his buggy, and other than a nap and lunch which we ate together he's watched way too much TV/DVDs because I've been ridiculously busy. I also got stressed and cried in front of him. I feel like an absolutely rubbish mummy today.


----------



## twobecome3

AngelofTroy said:


> Hardly anything! :(
> 
> He's had to come along to a meeting with our solicitor this morning so he was stuck in his buggy, and other than a nap and lunch which we ate together he's watched way too much TV/DVDs because I've been ridiculously busy. I also got stressed and cried in front of him. I feel like an absolutely rubbish mummy today.



:hugs:


----------



## kazzzzy

Don't worry about being a rubbish Mammy today Angel, I'm sure you are far from that, we all get bad days, tomorrow can only be better, take care:hugs:

I was off work today so this morning Emily played with her toys while I did some housework & we wrote Christmas cards together,well she did a little scribble on them! I gave her some old ones to scribble on while I did the addresses etc on mine, we then walked to the post office for stamps for them & went to the park on the way home, Emily didn't want to leave though so had a mini tantrum on the way home:cry:
We then had lunch & chilled out for a while watching peppa (well I was internet surfing while Emily watched peppa!) we then made some choc chip cookies & had to try them out, yum!! We've just had dinner now & are relaxing for a while before bath & bed for Emily


----------



## wildflower79

Angel - some days just work out like this, it doesn't mean your a rubbish mummy at all!

This morning we stayed in, because it was horrible outside and lo helped me wrap a few pressies and played with her train set. We had an early lunch and walked the dogs, lo took her bike. Then we went to messy play. Came home and walked the dogs again. Bath, tea and now she's playing on the tablet before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning we went to a messy play toddler group where she enjoyed painting, stamping shapes with paint, glueing paper and playing with sand and water. After that we went to the park. 
Holly then had a nap and then lunch. 
After lunch I took her out for a walk for an hour with her doll's pushchair. Then when my husband came home from work we went to the shop. 
The rest of the day we stayed in and did some reading, crafts and bathtime.


----------



## AngelUK

Went to the hairdresser this morning and had both boys' hair cut (first time ever for Dominic). Sebastian had a screeching tantrum all the way there, all the way through (till bribed with chocolate buttons I ran to get) and then some more on the way home and at home. Lunch and nap time phew! In the afternoon we went to gymboree where Sebastian decided to be adorable and smiley and all together delightful. 
Home to a bit of bl**dy Caillou while I cooked, dinner and bed.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas and I had a mummy and son day today. We went shopping and had lunch out :)


----------



## RaspberryK

AngelofTroy said:


> Hardly anything! :(
> 
> He's had to come along to a meeting with our solicitor this morning so he was stuck in his buggy, and other than a nap and lunch which we ate together he's watched way too much TV/DVDs because I've been ridiculously busy. I also got stressed and cried in front of him. I feel like an absolutely rubbish mummy today.

You aren't at all! :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Today was soft play most of the day. 
Xx


----------



## Feff

God I feel so awful, Elodie hasn't left the house in days! :( she's had a really bad cold now I've got the flu so we've been stuck in! She seems to have had fun, we've been doing different things but I still feel awful :( hoping I feel better in a few hours and I'll take her to see Santa and go to a Christmas market! X


----------



## catty

Dont worry Feff we have been in since monday as my son has chicken pox (apart from trip to doctor and pharmacy) running out of things to do!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Yesterday (its 5am here) She watched TV/played with toys while I made breakfast, a friend stopped over with a doll for her she played with a bit, then played mega bloks (like duplo), went out shopping- with a stop at the fish store for her, lunch, refused nap, drove around looking at Xmas decorations, played puzzles, went to the bookstore, tantrum, went home watched tv, had dinner, played and colored til it was time to get ready for bed.


----------



## twobecome3

AngelUK said:


> Went to the hairdresser this morning and had both boys' hair cut (first time ever for Dominic). Sebastian had a screeching tantrum all the way there, all the way through (till bribed with chocolate buttons I ran to get) and then some more on the way home and at home. Lunch and nap time phew! In the afternoon we went to gymboree where Sebastian decided to be adorable and smiley and all together delightful.
> Home to a bit of bl**dy Caillou while I cooked, dinner and bed.


loathe Calliou!


----------



## Feff

catty said:


> Dont worry Feff we have been in since monday as my son has chicken pox (apart from trip to doctor and pharmacy) running out of things to do!

Thanks catty :hugs: oh no, I hope he gets better soon! It's hard isn't it :( I'm going to man up now and leave the house :haha: I feel so rough, bloody weather! X


----------



## Natasha2605

Today is the start of three days off for me. Kids were up at 6am this morning but played in their room until 7.30. We got dressed and organised and then walked to Portobello. Watched some trains pass from the bridge on the way down, picked up a parcel at the post office, went to Sainsbury's for some fruits and veggies mainly, went to the bakers for sausage rolls to go with the salad for lunch and not we're not long home. Kids are watching Show Me Show Me. Not sure what we'll do for the rest of the afternoon, will play it by ear.


----------



## AngelUK

twobecome3 said:


> AngelUK said:
> 
> 
> Went to the hairdresser this morning and had both boys' hair cut (first time ever for Dominic). Sebastian had a screeching tantrum all the way there, all the way through (till bribed with chocolate buttons I ran to get) and then some more on the way home and at home. Lunch and nap time phew! In the afternoon we went to gymboree where Sebastian decided to be adorable and smiley and all together delightful.
> Home to a bit of bl**dy Caillou while I cooked, dinner and bed.
> 
> 
> loathe Calliou!Click to expand...

As do I!! I put it on in German (my first language) in the hope they will learn something but it is only a tiny bit more bearable as Caillou is a tiny bit less whiney. But my golly that fake laugh! The boys love the show though and demand it all the time :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

DH took Holly to a dad's group today but she was quite scared and clingy and she kept crying and asking for me, so they didn't end up staying too long. 
We went to the park and fed the ducks, then Holly played for a bit. 
This afternoon we put the Christmas tree and decorations up. 
This evening we have had bath time and done crafts.


----------



## wildflower79

This morning we looked around some shops for christmas decorations, then went food shopping. 
After lunch lo played with her toys, but then hubby managed to saw his thumb doing DIY, so we had to take him to A&E. When he got back most of the aft had gone, so we had a short walk with the dogs and lo took her bike. We've just been playing tummy ache game and lo will be off to bed soon.


----------



## RaspberryK

We had a chilled out morning at home, followed by lunch from a burger van before seeing a reindeer parade parade. 
He napped in the car when we drove to collect my "new car" and played with dh at home while I made a fish pie. 
After dinner we went back to town to watch the Christmas lights switch on and fireworks display. 
Home and cbeebies and bed. 
Xx


----------



## SarahBear

We hung out around the house in the morning. Read some Christmas books and took out a few Christmas decorations. Violet enjoyed playing with a few small Christmas tins. We also went grocery shopping. We do our shopping at the basic grocery store in town as well as the co-op grocery store in town. We went to both today. We listened to some Christmas music... Not much else really. She's napping now.


----------



## kazzzzy

DH & me spent 2 hours this morning clearing out Emily's playroom to get ready for Christmas, we threw out 1 big bag of rubbish toys - broken etc & have another bag to donate to our local hospital, can't believe the space we now have, well until Christmas I suppose when all her presents are open! Emily was playing in her room for some of that time & watching peppa pig in the same room we were clearing. We went into town then & called to my Mam & Dad & did the grocery shopping, home & cooked dinner & bath & bed soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We were up quite early today. At 8am we went for a walk with Holly's dolls pushchair. She is obsessed with dead ends at the moment, so I took her to see one :haha:
Her great grandparents then visited and played with her. She napped after they left. 
This afternoon we spent the hours walking with the dolls pushchair. We went to the shop, 2 parks and to see the ducks. It was dark when we got home and we then had dinner, bathtime, reading time and bedtime.


----------



## SarahBear

SarahBear said:


> We hung out around the house in the morning. Read some Christmas books and took out a few Christmas decorations. Violet enjoyed playing with a few small Christmas tins. We also went grocery shopping. We do our shopping at the basic grocery store in town as well as the co-op grocery store in town. We went to both today. We listened to some Christmas music... Not much else really. She's napping now.

I forgot to mention that she had an hour long bath that morning as well. In the evening we went grocery shopping and also went on a walk after dark, but before dinner.


----------



## SarahBear

After she finally dragged us out of bed, I made some breakfast. I took her outside to ride her tricycle at some point. That didn't last long. She wasn't satisfied with anything and kept trying and tried to run a couple times. When she decided she was ready to go inside, I decided that that was a good idea. Of course once at the door, she refused, so I had to drag her inside. Shortly after, we looked up playdough recipes. We didn't have the stuff for any of them. Since I had bought corn starch specifically for playdough, I decided to pop her in the stroller and go to the store to get conditioner. There's a recipe for playdough that only calls for corn starch and conditioner. So we walked to the store for that a well as some trash bags. When we got home, we mixed the two ingredients together and had some messy fun while listening to Christmas music. Then I cleaned things up. She's been into the alphabet lately so we read an alphabet book and watched some alphabet videos on youtube. Now I'm typing and shes wandering back and forth between my husband and me playing semi-independently. She's had some snacks and I'm not sure she really needs a real lunch right now. No real plans for later. We'll see what the day brings.


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday we just went for a wee walk in the morning after breakfast. Home to play then a nap at 11am. She woke at 1pm had lunch then we went to the big park in town. We went to the swing park first then to the little cafe for a snack. They have a little soft play area in there so Bella stayed in there for half an hour or so. Came home had tea wind down bath and bed.

Today we went to Homebase in the morning for paint. Home to play and have a snack before nap at 11:45. Woke her at 1:45. Then went to dobbies for a wander. Came home had tea play then bath and bed.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas woke at 8 and we pottered around the house until 1pm when we went to my aunts. He played with our cousins until 5 pm then we came home and walked the dogs around the field. He's got a boo boo now as he caught his hand in a decoration (a moving one - he was told multiple times not to touch!!!) and has been grumpy since. His bedtime routine doesn't start until 10pm but I'm hoping he sleeps before then.


----------



## AngelUK

Zip! We are all coming down with colds and are feeling bleh and stayed in, watching a bit of tv and playing. Hopefully feeling well enough to go to playgroup tomorrow morning though. How the day drags oooooon when you don't leave the house at all.


----------



## wildflower79

This morning we took the dogs for a walk and lo rode her bike while we were out. 
After lunch we called at a garden centre to look at the christmas display and bought a fairy for the top of our tree. We then went to grandparents house for dinner. Lo played with toys there and had a bath. On the way home we drove through a village that has a house covered in 100's of christmas decorations and lights, so we stopped to look at that. Just by chance, there was also a santa float collecting for charity driving down the road, so lo got to see that too.


----------



## Natasha2605

First thing the kids decorated little wooden trinket boxes which turned out lovely. 

Today we went to the Sick Kids Hospital Christmas fair. Kids had their face painted,met Santa, got balloon models made, played some kiddies games and I bought them unicorn sets that they had to bring home, stuff themselves etc (think build a bear) and had a McDonalds for lunch as it was across the road. 

We nipped to Asda for a few things and then spent the afternoon playing and watched Madagascar.


----------



## minties

We went to see a waterfall, fed ducks, Thomas bought himself a birthday present and we bought our first christmas tree.


----------



## twobecome3

yesterday we played at the park and watched Finding Nemo

this morning we're heading to soft play center


----------



## bumblebeexo

This morning we've been at our local toddler group, T is now sleeping and when she wakes we'll probably watch TV/play with her toys. I'd really like to watch something Christmassy but I don't think I'll convince her to watch anything other than her beloved Noddy! :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today I took Holly for a walk with her doll's pushchair. She's obsessed with dead ends at the moment, so we went to find some. It was so cute! 
Then we went to a tot's workout toddler group where she spent a lot of the time clinging to me as she is scared of a guy who helps out there. She did have a bit of a play on the slide though. We went home and she had a nap and lunch, and then we went back out to an outdoor muddy play group where she played in water, made mud cakes and played in the sandpit. 
For the rest of the day we stayed at home. We did lots of reading and drawing.


----------



## AngelUK

We went to playgroup this morning, home for lunch and then it was nap time. I had my SW group meeting and then I did the shopping, while OH stayed home with the boys. Apparently Sebastian didn't nap at all and managed to wake Dominic after a mere 45 minutes. Sebastian was difficult and whiney all afternoon. We went to Curry's and got a new tv which kept them entertained till dinner and their slightly earlier bedtime. Both fell asleep within 5 minutes after we left the room. Phew!


----------



## JessyG

This morning we stayed in played and drew with her new crayons. My oh took it in turns to have an hours nap as we had had a bad night! When my oh came down we watched a queen documentary. B was dancing and singing along. 

Nap time was 10:45-1:15. When she woke (had to wake her) she had lunch then we went swimming. Got home about 3:45 had small snack and played until tea time. 

I popped out to pick up a parcel after tea. B played upstairs on the bed for ages!! Then had her bath and in bed for 6:45.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We went out for a walk as Holly wanted to see a traffic jam, but we couldn't find one! Then we went for a walk with her doll's pushchair. We went to the park and for a walk in the woods, then we went to play ball on the field behind the house. We were out all morning and did so much walking.


After lunch we went to Jo Jingles music group and she did lots of dancing to Christmas songs. 
My parents visited us late afternoon and she had fun playing with them. 
It's been such a busy day and she didn't nap. She was exhausted by bedtime!


----------



## sequeena

We went into Swansea to do some shopping then we visited BIL, SIL and our 9 month old nephew who can now crawl!!


----------



## KatieB

Went to Louis' nursery school for a Christmas craft day, we made a bauble, Christmas pudding and stocking. It was so lovely to be there with him. Park in the afternoon and Alex fed the ducks. Play doh before dinner and watched The Snowman before bath and bed.


----------



## Preg Mama

Breakfast and then off to childcare


----------



## kazzzzy

Not quite what I did with Emily as I was working but what her minder did with her, in the morning they did jigsaws, played with Duplo, read books, played with play doh & Emily "helped" with some housework & watched 30 mins of Peppa pig while minder got lunch ready, afternoon they went to a toddler music group & the park for 15 mins on the way home (very cold today), at home Emily played with duplo & 20 mins on her innutab - I get the full run down when I collect her, which I like, I collected her at 5, home got dinner ready & ate it,Emily is playing football with DH down the hall, she'll go to bed around 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly woke at 5.30am today! :sleep: We did some reading for a while and then we went out to walk the dog. 
After that we went to toddler group where she played in the soft play and also made a snowman card, and we did some songs at the end. 
She napped for an hour and then we had lunch and then went food shopping. 
We did some cutting out, drawing and reading. 
Later in the afternoon I took her out for a walk with her doll's pushchair. 
After dinner we did some more drawing and then bathtime.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas had a speech and language assessment for his statement application. We already know the therapist. She said Thomas' speech and understanding is well below what it should be for his age (which is no surprise). In her report she's going to write that he needs to be given very simple instructions (get the book etc anything else is too complex), she wants him to have 1-1 therapy (12 hours then a review) and whoever works with him needs to be trained in sign language. So that's a weight off. Nothing is guaranteed until I get that statement in my hands though.

Then we did a little bit of shopping (I bought Thomas a Marvel jumper and Scooby Doo pyjamas) and I put the Christmas tree up this evening :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning we took the dog out for a 40 minute walk. Holly was in her pushchair. 
After that I took Holly out with her doll's pushchair. We were out for two hours and did a lot of walking and went to two parks. 
After lunch we did some reading and drawing. 

I took Holly to a nearby football field and she enjoyed scoring goals. We had a nice walk back through the woods. 
After dinner we did some drawing and cutting out paper, then bath time and stories.


----------



## AngelUK

We are all still poorly with truly bellowing coughs, so we had to stay in again today and read and played and watched some tv in the afternoon. 
I am not sure how my poor boys will manage to sleep tonight without waking constantly from their own and each others' coughs and waking us too over the monitor. How I hate being ill but when my boys are too, this is just the worst. :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

AngelUK said:


> We are all still poorly with truly bellowing coughs, so we had to stay in again today and read and played and watched some tv in the afternoon.
> I am not sure how my poor boys will manage to sleep tonight without waking constantly from their own and each others' coughs and waking us too over the monitor. How I hate being ill but when my boys are too, this is just the worst. :(

Oh no :( I hope you are all feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## AngelUK

thank you :) :hugs:


----------



## kazzzzy

AngelUK said:


> We are all still poorly with truly bellowing coughs, so we had to stay in again today and read and played and watched some tv in the afternoon.
> I am not sure how my poor boys will manage to sleep tonight without waking constantly from their own and each others' coughs and waking us too over the monitor. How I hate being ill but when my boys are too, this is just the worst. :(

Hope you are all feeling better soon, its very hard being sick especially when your boys are sick too, take care 

Today I was off work so in the morning Emily played with play doh, colouring, duplo, cars, read books & watched 30 mins of Peppa Pig while I was catching up on the housework in the kitchen with her - washing, drying etc etc, after lunch we went to town with DH as he had a dentist appt & got his hair cut, Emily & I went for a look in the toy shop, she loves it there as they have a huge table with mega blocks that she loves building on! We then did some grocery shopping, home, cooked & ate dinner, bath & bed soon for Emily & chill out time for us, might watch a movie.


----------



## sequeena

Are you feeling better angel?

Thomas and I went on a walk with the dog. He's been in a crappy mood today :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

We went for a walk at 8am with Holly's doll's pushchair. Then we went to a messy play toddler group and she made a christmas card and played with playdoh. 
We then went shopping. When we got home she had a short nap and then we went to post a card. We went on a random walk to see some new places and then I took her trainspotting at a small local station as she loves trains. 
We then had a long walk home in the rain and hail and she enjoyed splashing in puddles. When we got home we had dinner, bathtime and reading.


----------



## catty

We played in the house then went to softplay for 10am, they were both in good humour so we stayed there until 12ish then headed home. We came home and played and read books then I attempted to get him to nap for an hour with no luck! 
My friends came round to see the kids at 4.30 and left at 7. We watched a disney film and got them ready for bed. Both asleep by 7.30


----------



## AngelUK

Thank you lovely ladies :) We aren't much better yet but on the upside the boys both had a good nap today and were asleep by 7:45 (usual bed time is 8 and then they usually chat for a bit). So I am thinking extra sleep will be good for them.

Today we watched How to train your dragon, though the boys were not too sure about it, mummy LOVED it! I wish I could have a dragon of my own lol


----------



## Feff

AngelUK said:


> Thank you lovely ladies :) We aren't much better yet but on the upside the boys both had a good nap today and were asleep by 7:45 (usual bed time is 8 and then they usually chat for a bit). So I am thinking extra sleep will be good for them.
> 
> Today we watched How to train your dragon, though the boys were not too sure about it, mummy LOVED it! I wish I could have a dragon of my own lol

Hope you're all better soon, we've got coughs too and it's horrible! I HATE hearing little kids cough, it goes through me :( not in a nasty way it's just such a horrible noise for somebody so little bless them! I love how to train your dragon too :haha:

Today we're going to wrap up warm and go out! A farm is doing a trip to a shopping centre so we're going to see all the animals :) and see Santa at the same time!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I was up at 4.20am and Holly was up at 5.20am! I was so tired this morning so we just stayed in and watched Peppa Pig and did some painting. 
Late morning we both had a nap. 
After lunch we went to the park for an hour and fed the ducks and Holly had a play. 
My parents visited later on and then we had dinner.


----------



## bumblebeexo

We were at a Christmas party! :)


----------



## Feff

I swear everytime I post on here what we're going to do we never do it :haha: the 'animals' at the shopping centre was a rat, a few chickens and a rabbit.. :dohh: and the queue for Santa was really long so didn't bother with that either! If Elodie's better today I'm hoping to do Xmas shopping, but I bet I've jinxed it again lol!


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday - in the morning Emily played with her toys while I did some housework & played jigsaws & play doh with her, she watched 30 mins on Mickey Mouse clubhouse while I did some ironing, after lunch we did a big shop in Tescos & went for a walk to the park after, we only spent 30 mins or so there as it was very cold & Emily's nose was running, went home prepared dinner & ate it & bed for Emily


----------



## Bevziibubble

My grandparents visited us this morning. 
We did some activities from a Christmas book. 
This afternoon we went to the aquarium. 
In the evening she had a long bath and then reading before bedtime.


----------



## JessyG

We got up at 7:30 had breakfast and got dressed then headed home (we had stated at my mums) popped into Tesco on the way home to pick up lunch and some bits and bobs. Arrived home at 10:15 had a wee snack whilst playing with stacking cups and reading books. She had a nap 11:30-1:30 had lunch when she woke then we went for a little walk in her new snowsuit. Came home as mummy was baltic (typical she is all cosy and warm and I forget my scarf and only wear a thin jacket!) 

We had another little snack and drew and played with her pram until my oh came home. Played some more had tea the went upstairs for wind down bath and bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

This morning Emily played with her toys & we gave her a bath, after lunch we went to a Christmas party in our local community centre, Emily met Santy & got a little present from him, she sat on his knee no problem at all, I thought she might be frightened but no, she loved the party, danced her socks off, it was very funny watching her!


----------



## emyandpotato

Not much of a toddler activity but we went to the Schindler factory. He enjoyed elements of it but of course didn't really understand much. Hopefully going in to the mountains tomorrow!


----------



## Gym knickers

Not today but this weekend we were very busy. We took her to the frozen sing-along at the cinema Saturday morning, she loves frozen but we were fully prepared to leave after 20 mins. Nope! She sat for the full 1.5 hours, sang, pointed, clapped and even forgot to eat the little bowl of popcorn I took- it was fab!! I was so surprised as she's not even 2 yet- but we do limit her screen time so I guess it was a huge novelty. Then we went to a park and after her nap we made a collage of Christmas pictures I'd cut out of a catalogue and she stuck them down and coloured around them. Yesterday we made snowmen out of play dough and she sang happy birthday to them around 300 times! I lit a birthday candle and let her blow it out. We also did painting. We then went visiting and ended the weekend with a pub meal in a place that had soft play with her cousins. It was so lovely if not totally exhausting!! :thumbup:
I want to make this last week special for her before her little sister makes an appearance on Monday!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday morning we went to a tots workout toddler group. Holly played on the slide, played ball etc. She napped when we got home. In the afternoon we went to an outdoor muddy play toddler group. She had fun apart from falling in a big puddle!
Late afternoon we Skyped with a BnB friend. The rest of the day we read, painted and made paper aeroplanes!


----------



## sequeena

Sunday we went to see the Coca Cola truck and went to winter wonderland. I don't know why I bothered places like that really aren't the place for disabled children :(

Yesterday we just spent time as a family as OH had a day off.

Today I'm taking Thomas to the action for children Christmas party in a soft play (he attends a disability group with them) from 1-3. Afterwards we're going to visit family.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oo Gym Knickers, that sounds exhausting to me and I'm not even pregnant! Are you due tomorrow? How exciting! 

Bev, was Holly upset by falling in a puddle or did she enjoy it?!

Sequeena, hope you and Thomas enjoy the party! Did you hear that Toys R Us are doing autism friendly events early Sunday mornings? I know Thomas isn't autistic but it's supposedly designed to be less overwhelming for those with sensory issues. Not sure if there's one near you but might be worth a look?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday I got in from work after very little sleep so Micah and I had a quiet morning, I put a Christmas DVD of 'bear in the big blue house' on and we snuggled on the sofa, then we played Lego in my bedroom while I lay down! (during naptime I had to finish unpacking from holiday
After nap and a late lunch we walked into town to do shopping for salt dough ingredients and paint. (stopping for every single Christmas tree!) then I had to carry him most of the way home. :/
A quick snack tea and then made our decorations before bath and bed. We're going to paint them today I hope.


----------



## Bevziibubble

AngelofTroy said:


> Oo Gym Knickers, that sounds exhausting to me and I'm not even pregnant! Are you due tomorrow? How exciting!
> 
> Bev, was Holly upset by falling in a puddle or did she enjoy it?!
> 
> Sequeena, hope you and Thomas enjoy the party! Did you hear that Toys R Us are doing autism friendly events early Sunday mornings? I know Thomas isn't autistic but it's supposedly designed to be less overwhelming for those with sensory issues. Not sure if there's one near you but might be worth a look?

She was a bit shocked initially but not too bothered after that. She must have been so cold, bless her!


----------



## Gym knickers

AngelofTroy said:


> Oo Gym Knickers, that sounds exhausting to me and I'm not even pregnant! Are you due tomorrow? How exciting!
> 
> Bev, was Holly upset by falling in a puddle or did she enjoy it?!
> 
> Sequeena, hope you and Thomas enjoy the party! Did you hear that Toys R Us are doing autism friendly events early Sunday mornings? I know Thomas isn't autistic but it's supposedly designed to be less overwhelming for those with sensory issues. Not sure if there's one near you but might be worth a look?

Haha Angel, it was!! I was soooo tired Sunday night! But I kind of feel like I'm trying to cram in as much one on one time with her as possible! I've got a sweep today :wacko: and if it doesn't work my repeat ELCS is on Monday, eek! It's all feeling very real now :baby:


----------



## Gym knickers

Bev, I love the sound of the outdoor messy play groups, nothing like that near me that I know of. Angel, how did your decorations turn out? That sounds like a lovely idea! We made a handprint Christmas tree yesterday and decorated it today. She did all the painting and gluing, I just cut put the bits and made them into a tree- she loved it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AngelofTroy

Here are our first batch of decorations (he got bored despite waking early from his nap because he was so excited :dohh: so we only did half)
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20141209_163545_zpsd1bccb7b.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

The decorations look great! :D


----------



## Feff

We went to soft play today, I'm so tired :haha: Elodie kept dragging me on the slide so I was boiling! In the end I had to teach her to go down on her own, I couldn't cope anymore :haha: tonight I'm going to try and find some Christmas crafts I can prepare for tomorrow for us. Has anyone got any ideas please? :) x


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Angel. I was going to take Thomas along one Sunday but he has real issues with toy shops in general so it's not a good idea for us :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning I took Holly to a park we haven't been to in ages. She played on the park, played football and splashed in puddles. It was a 25 minute walk each way but we went past a farm and she enjoyed seeing the horses. 
When we got home she had a 50 minute nap. 
After lunch we went to Jo Jingles group where she did lots of dancing and movement. 
I then took her out for a 20 minute walk with her dolls pushchair, but she preferred to splash in a puddle and then made me carry her and the pushchair home!


----------



## crossedfinger

Took Hannah to toddler gym and the children's museum. She was ready for a long nap after all of that free play! In the early evening, we took a walk to look at Christmas lights.


----------



## emyandpotato

Seven hours of travelling, including two buses, a taxi a minibus, walking, four cable cars, and a horse and carriage, but we climbed a mountain today (or at least climbed the last 100 metres or so). Alone too as OH was sick! Rory thought he was in Frozen.


Spoiler


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning we went to toddler group. Holly made two decorations for the christmas tree. 
In the afternoon I took her out for a walk with her dolls pushchair and then we went to the park.
The rest of the day we stayed in as it was so cold and windy. We did reading and drawing and blew some bubbles.


----------



## AngelofTroy

emyandpotato said:


> Seven hours of travelling, including two buses, a taxi a minibus, walking, four cable cars, and a horse and carriage, but we climbed a mountain today (or at least climbed the last 100 metres or so). Alone too as OH was sick! Rory thought he was in Frozen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 828455

Wow! Where is that?


----------



## FAB mama

emyandpotato said:


> Seven hours of travelling, including two buses, a taxi a minibus, walking, four cable cars, and a horse and carriage, but we climbed a mountain today (or at least climbed the last 100 metres or so). Alone too as OH was sick! Rory thought he was in Frozen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 828455

Wow... I can't imagine taking my toddler on a journey like that. I won't even walk to the park with him alone because he doesn't cooperate!

We didn't do anything exciting... just groceries and Christmas shopping.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday we played a game of Lego fire fighters, had breakfast, finished our salt dough decorations, then watched a bit of 'Santa Paws' while I cleaned up paint and glitter! Did a puzzle. Had a snack before naptime. Woke Micah up for swimming. After swimming we had lunch, played with more Lego, read a few books and then my dad came over to watch Micah while I went to work. I think they went to the park at the end of the road.


----------



## emyandpotato

FAB mama said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Seven hours of travelling, including two buses, a taxi a minibus, walking, four cable cars, and a horse and carriage, but we climbed a mountain today (or at least climbed the last 100 metres or so). Alone too as OH was sick! Rory thought he was in Frozen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 828455
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I can't imagine taking my toddler on a journey like that. I won't even walk to the park with him alone because he doesn't cooperate!
> 
> We didn't do anything exciting... just groceries and Christmas shopping.Click to expand...

I was really scared going alone too, but OH was sick and I wasn't about to miss it! 



AngelofTroy said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Seven hours of travelling, including two buses, a taxi a minibus, walking, four cable cars, and a horse and carriage, but we climbed a mountain today (or at least climbed the last 100 metres or so). Alone too as OH was sick! Rory thought he was in Frozen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 828455
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Where is that?Click to expand...

Poland!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks and sounds amazing!!


----------



## AngelUK

We went to the playgroup Christmas party today and the boys were so happy to be finally let out of the house again, poor things.
This afternoon we stayed in and constructed huge trucks and towers with their rediscovered megabloks. We also watched a bit of Ice Age but Dominic kept asking where Elsa and Anna were, and Sebastian wanted his bumblebee (from a nursery rhyme on youtube, called Hey diddle diddle)


----------



## minties

So far we walked to the shops and did some Christmas shopping. Then we went to the neighbours house to fix his computer. He had left chocolate biscuits out for the kids so they were happy. Sophie will go down for a nap soon so that is play doh time for Thomas and cleaning time for me.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We were out shopping for two hours this morning. That was pretty stressful!
This afternoon we went to post some christmas cards, which Holly really enjoyed. Then we spent the rest of the day indoors drawing and reading.


----------



## sequeena

We took Thomas to soft play which went really well. There was only 1 other child there and we were there for just over an hour :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

We went to a messy play group and Holly made a calendar, a christmas decoration, did some painting and played in sand. 
This afternoon we went out for a walk but ended up getting caught in the heavy rain. 
We stayed in for the rest of the day. My parents came to visit and Holly played with her alphabet peg puzzle with them.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We went to the supermarket and Holly saw santa but she was quite scared and cried a bit. We had a walk around a shopping centre and she saw another santa and enjoyed waving from a distance. 
She napped when we got home and then we did some reading. 
Late afternoon we went to the dentist and they were great with her. She had a go on the chair and they gave her a mask and gloves, so she has been playing dentists with her doll!


----------



## KatieB

Early start for us and freezing cold (-2 in car) but we took a trip on the Santa Express steam train, the boys loved it and saw Santa on the train. Got fleeced for another two Thomas trains at the stall when we got off but they played with them for hours so can't complain!  Quiet afternoon as me and OH are exhausted :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So far today just walked big kids to school, At skips at the marina watching boats, now watching home alone x


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning we went to a Santa hunt at the childrens centre. She had to find cardboard cut out items of Santa's clothing and then we made a cardboard santa which she was so proud of!
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/Mobile%20Uploads/E17B0AFA-63B3-409A-9296-D266B43A6B7F.jpg

This afternoon I took her to Jo Jingles and she had fun dancing. 
We then went to the local shopping centre. She was very overtired through refusing to nap, so it was quite stressful!
For the rest of the day we did reading and bathtime and then more reading!


----------

